
WikiLeaks releases AKP email database - runesoerensen
https://wikileaks.org/akp-emails/
======
mediocrejoker
Website loaded a moment ago (17 minutes after this link was posted) but now
the site is not responding.

Says they are releasing emails from mailboxes from first part of alphabet, and
these are more used to communicate with the world than internally.

Hopefully server will come back soon.

edit: it loaded again, copied text from landing page

Today, 11pm Anakara Time, WikiLeaks releases part one of the AKP Emails. AKP,
or the Justice & Development Party, is the ruling party of Turkey and is the
political force behind the country's president, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. Part one
of the series covers 762 mail boxes beginning with 'A' through to 'I'
containing 294,548 email bodies together with many thousands of attached
files. The emails come from "akparti.org.tr", the AKP's primary domain. The
most recent was sent on July 6, 2016. The oldest dates back to 2010. It should
be noted that emails associated with the domain are mostly used for dealing
with the world, as opposed to the most sensitive internal matters.

The material was obtained a week before the attempted coup. However, WikiLeaks
has moved forward its publication schedule in response to the government's
post-coup purges. We have verified the material and the source, who is not
connected, in any way, to the elements behind the attempted coup, or to a
rival political party or state.

------
Bromskloss
> The material was obtained a week before the attempted coup. However,
> WikiLeaks has moved forward its publication schedule in response to the
> government's post-coup purges.

Unclear wording. Does moving "forward" mean to do something earlier than
planned? Were we supposed to expect some other publication date when told that
"the material was obtained a week before the attempted coup"?

~~~
forgotpwtomain
> However, WikiLeaks has moved forward its publication schedule in response to
> the government's post-coup purges.

This would be considered clear wording by proficient English speakers,
'However' sets up the clause, and 'has moved forward its publication schedule
in response to..' is pretty self explanatory.

Generally one does not need to write "Wikileaks had publication of the
material planned for a later date than today." \-- "has moved forward" implies
the former.

~~~
Bromskloss
> 'However' sets up the clause, and 'has moved forward its publication
> schedule in response to..' is pretty self explanatory.

I think it requires the reader to perform an unfortunate extra step or two of
inference. It seems preferable, in my humble opinion, to avoid this in
situations where you want to be sure that you are expressing yourself
unambiguously.

~~~
lunula
It seems perfectly unambiguous to me. However, ambiguousness may have been an
intended affect of the statement.

------
grownseed
A random, cursory look didn't yield anything particularly interesting: lots of
fairly shallow emails, google groups conversations, disgruntled citizens
writing in all caps and a fair bit of spam. Granted, I'm also relying on
Google Translate for a lot of this, so I may well be missing something
obvious.

According to Wikileaks, the release was hastened in light of recent events, so
I presume they didn't have time to comb through the data. That said, I would
assume this was released for a reason (i.e. some of the emails have some
value), but I honestly can't tell what that might be.

~~~
ORioN63
Why does Google Translate breaks newlines when translating? It makes really
hard to read.

~~~
chronolitus
You just made me realize, it's a harder problem than at first glance:

\- If you translate line by line, you lose information shared between lines
(state of the current sentence, etc)

"Did you stay \n

up last night?"

\- A solution would be to remember where the newline was (here, after the word
stay) translate the whole sentence, then add it back in. But after
translation, maybe "stay up" transformed into another word entirely. "stay"
doesn't exist anymore, Or it might have shifted to another place in the
sentence. where do you put the newline?

\- Idioms would further exacerbate this problem.

\- As a result, you would need to train your translation unit (e.g. a neural
net) on also intelligently carrying newlines to the translated language. This
might be more work than worth the payoff.

This might or might not be the reason. Could be a simple oversight, or
something entirely different.

------
denfromufa
There is also Fuat Avni, who was exposing Turkish government for last few
years with very accurate predictions:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuat_Avni](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuat_Avni)

------
alpb
Is there no way to download a dump of this leak and keep digging offline?
(also started getting HTTP 500s now, search doesn't work either with HTTP
400).

------
graffitici
I am also having trouble loading the site.

But shouldnt WikiLeaks be releasing this as a torrent?! Wouldn't that be much
more effective, both efficiency and cost-wise?

~~~
bane
It would pretty great if everything wikileaks put out was available to
download. They're actually really great research corpora in theory, but they
send them to their website to die.

------
sylvinus
Are they claiming to have some new Clinton emails as well?
[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/755501298687115264](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/755501298687115264)

------
sohrab-b
Getting"401 Authorization Required" trying to reach page

~~~
oh_sigh
Same - chrome is bringing up a modal username/password box for me to fill in.

------
beyti
for the sake of clearness, story title can be switched to "turkish government"
from "AKP", since other than turkish people would not be familiar with the
name "AKP"(ruling party name's acronym)

~~~
steve19
The title is correct. It would be woefully incorrect to say "turkish
government". Emails from the party email server have been leaked. If it had
been government email servers, then government would be correct.

~~~
beyti
I'm not saying it's incorrect, it's not a well known acronym outside Turkey
though. It could be "Turkey's ruling party" then in light of your comment. But
it's ok if everybody's ok with it, just my thoughts.

~~~
tremon
_it 's not a well known acronym outside Turkey though_

Only if you've been living under a stone for the past week.

------
dmix
Have they release highlights of anything interesting?

Edit: Not able to search, I'm getting timeouts. Clearly a heavy load at launch
time.

Edit 2: Wikileaks mentioned they were hit by 'cyberattacks' before the release
but were still able to get it out. Maybe it's getting DDOS by some Turkish
supporters. They were also apparently phished well enough to cause them to
tweet this:
[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/755140834836832256/phot...](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/755140834836832256/photo/1)

~~~
tmzt
It would be nice if our technically-minded organizations would use more
precise language, even if our government cannot.

------
jsprogrammer
Site was accessible a few minutes ago. TCP connection now being reset almost
immediately after request.

Edit: accessible again. Perhaps a DDOS mitigation technique?

------
knowaveragejoe
Translation will be necessary of course, but for some reason Chrome isn't
recognizing that the page should be translated for me(not even offering me the
context menu item on selection).

Trying to search returns a 401 at the moment.

Edit: that's no longer happening.

------
forvelin
Sadly, absolutely useless data -this batch at least-. Appearently nobody in
AKP uses email but few rather nonimportant people.

------
whorleater
Is there a data dump of all of this instead of Wikileak's website? Would
certainly make it a lot easier to comb through.

------
therein
Getting a 401 when trying to search.

------
jolux
I'm getting a 401.

edit: it's fixed

------
sorpaas
An initial search gave me lots of spams and malware...

